# Dslr for beginners



## lover99 (May 25, 2011)

Just wanna ask...   I'm planning to buy a dslr.... And i'm new to this things ... So should i buy nikon d3100, d5000, or nikon d5100??? I'm just planning.... And i'm still savin becuse i'm still a kid and i just ask for an iPad 2 but now i have a savings of $250... So i' m planning to buy a dslr.... What would you recomend... Only of the three...?????


----------



## JClishe (May 26, 2011)

Canon 1Ds Mark III


----------



## lover99 (May 26, 2011)

Is that an entry level??? By the way. If im going to buy. I only want nikon.


----------



## Formatted (May 26, 2011)

> Canon 1Ds Mark III



Ignore him.



> If im going to buy. I only want nikon.



Your budget is only $250? Well your going to struggle to find a DSLR for that, don't forget your going to need atleast 1 lens each.


----------



## Judobreaker (May 26, 2011)

A DSLR is going to cost you a lot more than $250.
The body itself is more expensive than that and you also need at least one lens to be able to start shooting.
If you seriously want a DSLR you're going to have to save up a lot more money because this can be an expensive hobby.

To be honest I think it might be a better idea for you to get a compact camera.
There are some really nice compact cameras and they cost a lot less. Of course the photo quality is probably less than with a DSLR with a good lens but at least they are more in your price range.
I've used a Panasonic DMC-FZ18 for at least 4 years before switching to a DSLR (mainly because of the same reason: no money) and I have been really pleased with it.
After all it's not just the camera that makes a photo, it's also the photographer. Using such a camera you can start practicing on your techniques and everything.

Once you get older and get a job which earns you more money and you still want to continue with photography you can start thinking of buying a DSLR.
It'll be a lot easier to buy your equipment then because you have a larger income and you'll already have practiced your photography techniques loads.
All this is why I'd strongly suggest you look at a good compact camera first before you really decide.


----------



## lover99 (May 26, 2011)

I can save... 250$ and my allowance for school will really help me earn.... So it will be easy for me to earn money


----------



## lover99 (May 26, 2011)

Ok let's make this question easier. What wiil be the best dslr for me ???  Niko d3100, d5100, d5000. Because if i'm going to buy a new camera. I don't want a compact. We have three digital camera. But i can't do the tricks i want to. I can do light painting. But it's overexposed. I want to manually control the settings. And i know i can earn. Plus if i get high grades this school year . I can get rewards from my parents. ........


----------



## Judobreaker (May 26, 2011)

You can manually set the higher end compact models. 

Anyways, I'm not too familiar with the models you listed but I think I'd get the 5100 as it has the best specs.
The 5100 is however also the most expensive of the three so if you'd like it a bit cheaper I think you should go for the 3100.


----------



## lover99 (May 26, 2011)

Tnx.....


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (May 26, 2011)

Save up more money, but in the meantime, go out shooting with a regular Point and Shoot camera!  Composition and framing are very important elements of great photos.

-GPR


----------



## lover99 (May 26, 2011)

K tnx to all...... I'll get  either d3100 or d5100... Tnx to all


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2011)

I hate to be the one to tell you , but Nikon's D3100 and the D5100 are both compact DSLR's.

One of the things Nikon did to make them compact was they left out an auto focus motor. However, the vast majority of Nikon's entry-level lenses have an auto focus motor in the lens (designated AF-S) so probably won't notice until you decide you want to by a Nikon AF 50 mm f/1.8D lens (AF means auto focus, but the camera body has to have an auto focus motor in it to drive the auto focus mechanism in the lens) that doesn't have an auto focus motor.

I should also mention that *none* of Canon's DSLR camera's have had an auto focus motor in them since 1986.


----------



## table1349 (May 26, 2011)

Formatted said:


> > Canon 1Ds Mark III
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, Ignore him and look at this instead. 











For $250 you can probably buy the neck strap.


----------



## subscuck (May 26, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I agree, Ignore him and look at this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I knew that was going to be a Hassy link before I even rolled the cursor over it. Well played.


----------

